# Donated Benefit Call



## Shagee415 (Dec 27, 2013)

Turned this for a benefit for a young man. It's going in the auction to help out with his medical exspenses.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tclem (Dec 27, 2013)

When is the auction. I'll have my new collet chuck next week I can make a grunt call and donate it if it isn't to late. 
Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD (Dec 27, 2013)

Nice call and a nice gesture!

A little off topic, but where did you get your nails done? They look fabulous!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SENC (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 27, 2013)

That's what I was thinking, Doc. He always has a nice mani. Probably gets a pedi too.


----------



## Shagee415 (Dec 27, 2013)

I forgot to say in the post that I had just got my nails done. I know the last post wood tick was saying I needed to get them redone. Lol


----------



## Shagee415 (Dec 27, 2013)

Tclem said:


> When is the auction. I'll have my new collet chuck next week I can make a grunt call and donate it if it isn't to late.
> Tony


The auction is is in a week or two. Thanks for the gesture.


----------



## Tclem (Dec 27, 2013)

Well just let me know if interested. If it is the week after next I can get one made in time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Dec 27, 2013)

Good looking call. Hope it brings good money. I just did 3 for charity auctions myself.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shagee415 (Dec 27, 2013)

Tclem said:


> Well just let me know if interested. If it is the week after next I can get one made in time.


Checked with the guy and said it was next week. He thanks you for the offer too


----------



## Tclem (Dec 27, 2013)

Shagee415 said:


> Checked with the guy and said it was next week. He thanks you for the offer too


 Yes sir


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 27, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Nice call and a nice gesture!
> 
> A little off topic, but where did you get your nails done? They look fabulous!


I was thinking the same thing Doc ! 

Great call and awesome gesture Shane !


----------

